# Dokumentation für MariaDB 10.3.



## Onkel Tom (22. Aug 2019)

Hallo Forum,

möchte mit Java 1.8.0 auf mySQL-Datenbanken zugreifen. Das mySQL läuft mit MariaDB.
Ich hätte gerne  Dokumentationsmaterial.

gruß,

onkel tom


----------



## thecain (22. Aug 2019)

Wie wärs mit Google? oder sollen wir dir jetzt die Seite ergoogeln?


----------



## kneitzel (22. Aug 2019)

https://mariadb.com/kb/en/
https://mariadb.com/kb/en/library/documentation/


----------

